# CARP and Jail configuration



## kazix (Sep 12, 2016)

Helo,
i testing configuration HAST + ZFS + JAIL + CARP
Mother_A (master) and Mother_B (slave), this question is about *CARP and JAIL*.

Mother_A -> 10.10.1.140
Jail_1 -> 10.10.1.141
Jail_2 -> 10.10.1.142
...​
and what now... this is strange for me.
all Jail will be synchronized (via HAST) - *how should i configure network for Mother_B?*
maybe someone have similar configuration?

thanks
kazix


----------

